# 28 zillas w/14 rim on 05



## bmabe114 (Nov 14, 2010)

will I be alright going with that combo 10/12 on a stock 05 brute 750..or what might I need to mod...dont do alot of deep mud just like the looks and from what I heard zillas are good riding tires..thnx for your answers


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nothing other than you might want to step up to an EPI almond secondary spring. Otherwise you should be fine running them.


----------



## bmabe114 (Nov 14, 2010)

no need to change the primary?


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

I run 28x14 stock clutch. Never had a problem.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

I ran stock clutching on 28s and had no problems. I am currently setting up a 650i with the 28s and think I will try stock clutching as it is not going to be a deep mud bike.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

bmabe114 said:


> no need to change the primary?


No NEED per say, but yeah you can. Maroon would probably be a good one, or pink.


----------



## bmabe114 (Nov 14, 2010)

*rim size*

if I purchase itp ss212s in black for 28 zillas 9/11..would i get 14x6 or 14x8 rims..thanks for the responses


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Probably 8's. If that's how they come. Didn't you already have a thread about this though?


----------



## bmabe114 (Nov 14, 2010)

no I didnt have a thread about this specifically...I have asked about msa diesels that are 14x7


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

well just make 1 thread next time and ask all your questions in their please..... it helps keep things neat and organized, and so you dont have 3 threads all about rims and tires, regardless of their brand... 

So, I merged your threads into one.

thanks


----------

